# Can I pass a Urine test 35186N SAP 5-50 W/NIT with Sure Jell Certo



## Foolishgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been a heavy pot smoker for about 20 years off and on. I am 5 ft 7 in and weigh 240 lbs. I ran out of pot about two weeks ago and smoked the ash or "crumbs" from where I emptied my bowl out into a tin can for the last two weeks. I did not even get high but I know it was real weed and not just ash because I could see little pieces of pot even though they were tiny. Smoke did come out of my mouth when i did it too. I quit that a week ago Sunday and have not smoked since.
I had to take the 35186N SAP 5-50 W/NIT test at Quest in Austin Texas Friday for job I got if I pass the test. 
I heard of Sure Jell Certo and went to get it at the store. I used one packet in a medium 1 qt gatorade and drank it all. No bad tatse at all. I then drank two reg water bottles and went to the bathrron twice. I then drove all the way to the testing site and got nervous that too long (2 hours and 15 minutes since I took the first Gatorade) had gone by so I went and got two packs of Sure Jell and added two packs to another gatorade and also drank one more bottled water (reg size) down fast. I had to pee so bad I could not wait to get to the testing site so i pulled over and went in a gas station. 

When I got to the test site I really had to pee again. I went in and peed for the guy. The temp was fine of course but the pee was so clear I could almost drink it. There was only a slight slight slight (and I mean slight) yellow to it. The guy marked on the paper that it met the temp requirement. He said the results should be in today but I am so nervous!

The truth is that I really did quit smoking last Sunday. Not for the job but for myself, my lungs, my son and God. I cannot believe I was not strong enough to quit prior to getting laid off from my job and that choice might keep me from getting this job. I will not be smoking any more EVER and wich anyone who does luck.

Can anyone please tell me if they think I will pass this test? I am so nervous it is all I can think about. After I took that test I decided to go the the grocery store and do a home test to see what it says and the Marijuana at home drug test one I got ($20.00 ) showed the control line clearly right away but the other t line never showed at all. It said Preliminary only and at the bottom of the preliminary section it had (+) but it says to mail it in the them so they can test it further.

Does anyone know if the fact that it was so watery would make me fail at all on a test 35186N SAP 5-50 W/NIT? If so, do they at least inform the employer that it was a fail because it was water or do they just mark it fail and that is it because they assume if it is so diluted then you must be trying to trick it?

Please let me know anything you can about this. I tried to be very specific in this note so I could get the best answers possible.

Thanks,


----------



## Alistair (Sep 9, 2008)

I personally don't know the answer to your question.  I do know from reading the Sticky thread posted by CincyBoy that a lot of people swear by Surgel; they swear that it works.

Just the same, it's too late to worry about spilt milk.  That is to say, what's done is done.  Either you have passed the test, or you haven't passed the test.  Just relax and forget about it; worrying about it will change nothing.  Look at it this way. If you didn't pass the test, you'll be 100% clean in a month or so anyway if you don't smoke again, and you'll for sure test clean on any future test.

Let us know if you passed the test.

Good luck,

Alistair


----------



## Foolishgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

A;  thanks for the words of encouragement....You are right!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes, glad u brought it up...   remember  this..  it will pass of course.. I done it many time, 

certo pecan jelly gel (one box 2 gel packs in the box)
one gallon jug
water
mix it well, drink it all  as much u can. the whole the better. it stay in ur system for 4 to 6 hours, eat healthy no grease foods, you will pass

the rest of pills, formula, dont buy it, they are scum scams..


----------



## Foolishgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I DID NOT PASS.  The test failed.  It took a long time to get it back but it ultimately failed.  

The worst part is that the lab called me first to say that it would not test at all either negative or positive.  I was excited at the possibility that I might be able to re take the test at least and another 6 days have gone by so i could re take it even cleaner than before.

Then about five minutes later another rep called from the lab to say they had made a mistake and it tested positive for Marijuana.

I am sick...gotta go now but just wanted to at least follow up and let everyone know the Sure Jell did NOT work.  (I hate when people don't even bother to put the final result in for us.)

Foolishgirl


----------



## fellowsped (Aug 27, 2019)

no amount of surejel or drinking water will help you pass a LAB TEST which is what he took. If it was a simple dip test he most likely would've been fine. But the lab test is only passable with fake urine.  You can buy it at any smoke shop or sex shop. It is literally synthetically produced urine. I have used it many times back in the day on parole....


----------

